# Russian Tortoise Seed Mix



## tofuqueen (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi all! I just ordered the "Russian Tortoise Seed Mix" from the Carolina Pet Supply Company. I'd like to grow some of my own food to add to the spring mix and hibiscus I've been feeding my Russian tort. Pablo just joined our family a little less than a month ago, so we're still working on building his outdoor enclosure. I live in Massachusetts, so I plan to grow these seeds indoors since his enclosure isn't ready yet, and because it's going to start getting too chilly for him to be outside (or for plants to survive!) as fall arrives. Any good tips for growing these seeds? I use an organic soil and play sand mix as a substrate, so I have plenty of organic/safe soil to use. Should I plant the seed mix in little pots and then put those inside his enclosure for him to "free graze" on? Would it be better to grow the seeds in a bigger tray outside of his enclosure and then "cut" the plants and give them to Pablo on his feeding tile? I don't have much of a green thumb, so this could be quite the adventure!


----------



## spring pace (Aug 8, 2009)

i grew my seeds in flats outside the pen and covered the small containers w/ hay for insulation and to keep the birds from eating the seeds. when they got to be about 2" tall, i cut the plants and added to the salad, otherwise your tort will wipe out the roots and all and youll have to start over again. ive had the 1 bag i started w/ over 3 years now, its got a great root system and it seems that not all seeds germinate at the same time, ive got different sprouts coming up from last year. its really pretty cool


----------



## tofuqueen (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, thanks! That's great that the sprouts keep coming up! It's worth the investment if they keep sprouting.


----------



## Jenilyn (Mar 7, 2010)

The site only sells the seeds by the pound I could never use a full pound of this stuff, is anyone willing to send me a bit to try this spring/summer?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 7, 2010)

The seeds will last "forever" if you keep them dry in a bag, as sometimes you will have to start over with them. I think they sell a lot as people will scatter these over their whole yard for a tort to graze. Not a bad price if you have a green thumb to keep them alive as you can potentially save a lot of money vs. buying produce. I agree with Spring to keep them out of the enclosure, unless you want to put them in trays which you can take in and out of the enclosure so if they are getting trampled or need some sun you can do so. They do need to be established enough first so that the tort doesn't pull up the root when eating them before you put them in the first time. I killed mine off twice so I gave up. Between the seeds, trays, and soil, I spent a significant amount and couldn't get much food out of it.  Once I have a yard I'm hopeful that I can try growing tort food again.

Best wishes.


----------

